# Sedna: slow spin but no moon



## Brian G Turner (Apr 17, 2004)

Sedna, the Solar System's farthest known object, does not have a moon, puzzled astronomers have revealed. Its slow spin was thought to be due to the gravity of a small, companion body. 

 Researchers have now discounted this but say the unexpected finding may offer clues to the origin and evolution of objects on the Solar System's edge. 

 Sedna's discovery announced on 15 March led to huge excitement and an argument among scientists over whether the small world could be classified as a planet.


  More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3625233.stm


 Image: Artist impression of noon on Sedna


----------



## Bick (Dec 12, 2016)

Have we learnt anything new about Sedna? I find these distant dwarf planets interesting.


----------

